

Show HN: Canon of Man. Pop your filter bubble with a swipe! - m52go
http://canonofman.com

======
m52go
Hey, developer here. I was tired of click-bait and noisy modern media, and
really wanted a way to browse more significant works in a fun way.

I just enabled user submissions, so you can submit your own selections of
books, art, music, video clips, poetry, or whatever you want!

I'm open to comments of all colors, shapes, and sizes.

------
m52go
Update: product remains the same, but it's now totally free.

Messaging will be more educational in nature as we gauge demand from teachers
for additional paid features.

